# Financial Information for Spouse Visa



## Charlie Browne (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi All

My husband will soon be sending off all the supporting documents for his visa, this will include my wage slips and bank statements, I was just wondering is there a certain amount of money (Wages) per month that immigration officers are looking for?
Also does it have to be 3 months bank statements that we send or can i send 2 and 3 wage slips? 

Can anybody help


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Charlie Browne said:


> Hi All
> 
> My husband will soon be sending off all the supporting documents for his visa, this will include my wage slips and bank statements, I was just wondering is there a certain amount of money (Wages) per month that immigration officers are looking for?
> Also does it have to be 3 months bank statements that we send or can i send 2 and 3 wage slips?
> ...


Hi 
It definitely has to be 3 months and there is in no certain terms what needs to be in the savings- but they will look for atleast 60 pounds a week to "care" for the applicant a month!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Charlie Browne said:


> Hi All
> 
> My husband will soon be sending off all the supporting documents for his visa, this will include my wage slips and bank statements, I was just wondering is there a certain amount of money (Wages) per month that immigration officers are looking for?
> Also does it have to be 3 months bank statements that we send or can i send 2 and 3 wage slips?
> ...


I usually work on the assumption that if your total financial resources - combined savings, steady UK income and any external help from relatices etc - come close to national average salary of £25,000, then you should be ok. Some people have been approved with less, while others have been rejected with more, but this is a useful rule of thumb, until the revised immigration rules due to come in next year will hopefully spell out the minimum income the sponsor needs.


----------



## chrisfooty1974 (Oct 10, 2011)

Charlie Browne said:


> Hi All
> 
> My husband will soon be sending off all the supporting documents for his visa, this will include my wage slips and bank statements, I was just wondering is there a certain amount of money (Wages) per month that immigration officers are looking for?
> Also does it have to be 3 months bank statements that we send or can i send 2 and 3 wage slips?
> ...


Which country is he comming from? normaly it does not matter, Imigration usualy look to see if you can afford to keep him on your wages as depending on what kind of visa he is applying for he may not be able to work in the the uk. Also your not allowed access to public funds- housing benefit, job seekers, tax credits etc, so they need be sure you can afford
If they have asked for 3 months bank statements, thats what they will want to see. You can always download from internet if you have online banking


----------



## Charlie Browne (Apr 14, 2011)

chrisfooty1974 said:


> Which country is he comming from? normaly it does not matter, Imigration usualy look to see if you can afford to keep him on your wages as depending on what kind of visa he is applying for he may not be able to work in the the uk. Also your not allowed access to public funds- housing benefit, job seekers, tax credits etc, so they need be sure you can afford
> If they have asked for 3 months bank statements, thats what they will want to see. You can always download from internet if you have online banking


Hi 

Thanks for you reply!

He will be coming from saint vincent and the grenadines, will have to have his biometrics done in barbados and then all visa information is sent to Jamaica (Used to be newyork) 
It would be a spouse visa to come and join me in the UK. After all my outgoings i have around £700 a month left, but i have no savings, do you think this will be enough? I am not on any benefits. 
Also am i allowed to be in my overdraft or would it be best to pay that off first?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Charlie Browne said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for you reply!
> 
> ...


What is your total pre-tax monthly income? If it's around £2000, then it's likely to be considered sufficient to maintain your husband in UK. The figure given is you need to have around £105 a week for maintaining your spouse, after paying your bills and own living expense, but that seems rather low and in fact UKBA will be looking for more. Overdraft is OK provided you earn enough to maintain the both of you. Can your husband bring over any savings? Any chance of outside support from your parents or other relatives? It may not be needed but it's useful to have it as a safety net (though potential sponsors have to be reminded that the undertaking is legally binding). Sponsorship form at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf and they need to provide evidence of finance such as bank statement.


----------



## Charlie Browne (Apr 14, 2011)

Joppa said:


> What is your total pre-tax monthly income? If it's around £2000, then it's likely to be considered sufficient to maintain your husband in UK. The figure given is you need to have around £105 a week for maintaining your spouse, after paying your bills and own living expense, but that seems rather low and in fact UKBA will be looking for more. Overdraft is OK provided you earn enough to maintain the both of you. Can your husband bring over any savings? Any chance of outside support from your parents or other relatives? It may not be needed but it's useful to have it as a safety net (though potential sponsors have to be reminded that the undertaking is legally binding). Sponsorship form at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf and they need to provide evidence of finance such as bank statement.



Hi

Thanks Joppa  My pre-tax monthly income is £1750 roughly and i earn around 22000 per year, but i do dip into my overdraft frequently. I am living with a family member at the moment they are not charging me rent, but i do have some debts im paying off each month. 
He has some savings but not alot, i will not have any outside support unfortunately :Cry: so i will have to cross my fingers and pray for the best that they think i earn enough to support him, i think i do but they may not see it like that im guessing.


----------



## Gemini1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Similar situation- I make 2000 a month after tax, which is more than enough to support us...but my job is a 6 month contract (will be renewed) and I worry that we will get rejected because it's just a contract? Any advice?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Gemini1 said:


> Similar situation- I make 2000 a month after tax, which is more than enough to support us...but my job is a 6 month contract (will be renewed) and I worry that we will get rejected because it's just a contract? Any advice?


I have already replied to your question on another thread you have started.
Please don't ask the same question on multiple threads, as it's confusing and tedious.
If you persist, I have no choice but to delete your message.


----------



## Gemini1 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am sorry Joppa...I didn't see a reply. My applogies...


----------



## Charlie Browne (Apr 14, 2011)

*3rd Party Financial Support*

Hello again

I just wanted to ask another question. I will be living with a family member when my husband applies for his spouse visa and we will be living with her for a while. The thing is i do not currently pay any rent or any bills apart from my mobile phone, loan repayments etc etc. 
Because i do not contribute does this mean we will be recieving 3rd party financial support, i know this seems like a silly question but i hadnt even considered this may be an issue until i read about it on another forum. Will this cause complication with our application? 

ps .. (Sorry if i should have started this off in a new thread, wasnt sure)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Charlie Browne said:


> Hello again
> 
> I just wanted to ask another question. I will be living with a family member when my husband applies for his spouse visa and we will be living with her for a while. The thing is i do not currently pay any rent or any bills apart from my mobile phone, loan repayments etc etc.
> Because i do not contribute does this mean we will be recieving 3rd party financial support, i know this seems like a silly question but i hadnt even considered this may be an issue until i read about it on another forum. Will this cause complication with our application?
> ...


Yes, you are receiving external support which has to be disclosed on his visa application. It's quite common for people to have to rely on help from family etc esp for initial accommodation until they can find something suitable. Provided that the property is owned or rented, not overcrowded, and your family member can afford to pay the bills etc, that shouldn't cause any problems and may contribute to his application being successful. You will need to enclose full details of support received, evidence that she owns/rents the property and bank statements to show she can afford it. It may help for her to sign the sponsorship undertaking form at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf.


----------



## Charlie Browne (Apr 14, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes, you are receiving external support which has to be disclosed on his visa application. It's quite common for people to have to rely on help from family etc esp for initial accommodation until they can find something suitable. Provided that the property is owned or rented, not overcrowded, and your family member can afford to pay the bills etc, that shouldn't cause any problems and may contribute to his application being successful. You will need to enclose full details of support received, evidence that she owns/rents the property and bank statements to show she can afford it. It may help for her to sign the sponsorship undertaking form at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf.


Thanks Joppa 

Thankfully i didnt submit my application without this information (phew)
Does my family member have to fill in the sponsor form? im not sure she will be comfortable with that, but she will submit the rest of the information (wage slips etc) When you say it could help the application, is this because it will appear as two people being able to support him rather that just me?

While im on the subject, i wonder if you could help me with a few other questions i have?
I will be submitting my application end of december and the my husband will have to fill in the spouse visa online, go to barbados to get his biometrics done (he is from saint vincent) and send off the application and supporting documents from barbados, which then get sent off to jamaica where they will be assessed by immigration. The queries i have are:

1. Will there be an option to send the documents priority mail from barbados to jamaica to speed up the application?
2. Are the biometrics office and the ukba in jamaica open over the xmas holiday?
3. Do you know where i can find the jamaican ukba processing times for spouse visa?
4. My husband does not have a postal address as most places in saint vincent do not have road numbers or names so all mail he recieves is picked up at the local post office, will he be ok to put this as his address where he would like the documents to be returned to on the application?

Im sorry for all the questions, we are doing this on our own and havent had a chance to ask anyone, i have searched the internet for the answers to the above questions with no joy  but i do understand if you cant answer i know some of the questions are a bit specific (and random )


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Charlie Browne said:


> Thanks Joppa
> 
> Thankfully i didnt submit my application without this information (phew)
> Does my family member have to fill in the sponsor form? im not sure she will be comfortable with that, but she will submit the rest of the information (wage slips etc) When you say it could help the application, is this because it will appear as two people being able to support him rather that just me?


Well, in the sense that there are greater financial resources all told for the both of you in UK.



> While im on the subject, i wonder if you could help me with a few other questions i have?
> I will be submitting my application end of december and the my husband will have to fill in the spouse visa online, go to barbados to get his biometrics done (he is from saint vincent) and send off the application and supporting documents from barbados, which then get sent off to jamaica where they will be assessed by immigration. The queries i have are:
> 
> 1. Will there be an option to send the documents priority mail from barbados to jamaica to speed up the application?


While UKBA in Barbados send on your documents free to Jamaica, you can do it yourself. Address on UKBA site under Barbados.



> 2. Are the biometrics office and the ukba in jamaica open over the xmas holiday?


They will be closed on UK and Barbadian/Jamaican bank holidays. On other days they should be open, but they may only have skeleton staff between Christmas and New Year so processing time may be longer.



> 3. Do you know where i can find the jamaican ukba processing times for spouse visa?


There was only one settlement visa application made at Barbados for the whole of September, which took between 40 and 60 working days (around 8 to12 weeks). Jamaica had 142 aplications, and most took between 40 to 60 working days. There doesn't seem to be any priority service to jump the queue.



> 4. My husband does not have a postal address as most places in saint vincent do not have road numbers or names so all mail he recieves is picked up at the local post office, will he be ok to put this as his address where he would like the documents to be returned to on the application?


I'm pretty certain PO Box address can be used, provided you also state the actual house address (if there is any), making clear that for postal purposes, PO Box should be used.


----------



## Charlie Browne (Apr 14, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Well, in the sense that there are greater financial resources all told for the both of you in UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again Joppa!! Thats really helped me 

Its a shame they do not offer the priority service there, looks like i have a loooong wait ahead of me till i see my hubby again Lol :Cry:


----------

